# Giant Babies Tears - Micranthemum umbrosum for a low tech ?



## drodgers (22 Dec 2014)

Will babys tears grow well in a none injected co2 tank?
Good med light ,stratum substrate and daily EI dosing


----------



## Julian (22 Dec 2014)

If you're not dosing Carbon then it's likely to grow very slowly and won't be very healthy (pale leafs, holes etc).


----------



## drodgers (22 Dec 2014)

Thank you , I was hoping I could avoid Co2 .. I guess ill have to break out the back up 5lb tank .


----------

